# [SOLVED] How to identify whether RAM is DDR1 or DDR2?



## gopalpatil

Hello,

I would have to upgrade my machine with RAM (1GB).

My machine's configuration is P-4 2.5 GHz, 128MB RAM.
1. Please let me know how to find out that existing RAM is DDR1 or DDR2?
2. If existing is DDR1 then can i put DDR2 in second slot?
3. if we could not put DDR1 and DDR2 at same time then could i put ONLY DDR2 for p4 2.5 GHz motherboard?

Thanks,
Gopal.


----------



## sobeit

*Re: How to identify whether RAM is DDR1 or DDR2?*

Most likely your motherboard will not support ddr2 ram which means you cannot use it at all. However my guess could be wrong so go to crucial.com and run their scan to see what type of ram you have.


----------



## vladimirb

*Re: How to identify whether RAM is DDR1 or DDR2?*

We just need to know make/model of your Motherboard...
Please provide us and we will tell you or you can check yourself on manufacturers Web Site...


----------



## gopalpatil

*Re: How to identify whether RAM is DDR1 or DDR2?*

Thanks you all.
It seems a DDR1 since it does not mentioned on it whether it is DDR1 or DDR2. On DDR2, it is explicitly mentioned the version.
Thanks again.


----------



## sublime80220

^^^BUMP^^^

Sorry for bumping this thread but my friend has a eMachines eMachines T5048 (DDR1) RAM Upgrade 
eMachines eMachines T5048 (DDR2) RAM Upgrade 

As you can see the model of this computer has both DDR1 and DDR2, I told him to try that web site you posted but he refuses to download something he doesn't trust.. (stuburn I know) But is there any other way to find out?


----------

